# Caesars Creek white bass????



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just wondering, I maybe taking the yak to Caesars Creek lake on Friday (wind and weather pending) and am wondering how the white bass fishing is there at this time of year? Any particular spots and/or lures to concentrate on? I'm also assuming (judging by another thread) that the lake pretty much remains open in the winter. 

I normally just prefer paddling around and looking for the fish but with days short and this being such a big lake, any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've never fished there this
Time of the year but my last trip was late October and we were still gettin white bass over by the bridge. In spring and summer you can cast out about anywhere and hook up with whitebass.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

my dad and i caught a bunch there a few years back but it was over by the dam. actually we were fishing right under the overlook porch thing. problem is, that area is restricted to all boats, and the park has now closed off fishing under that overlook to help "stop erosion". unfortunately thats the only spot that has ever produced decent fishing for me on CC.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

This time of year.. I would concentrate closer to the creek... Put in at Hanes rd. dock... Jigs


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

catmando said:


> .
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


excellent contribution lol


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure about this time of year but if there is one there are a million whites in CC. I couldn't keep them off my cranks or harnesses this summer. I've heard of guys doing well up the creek in the spring, I would take Fishlandr75's advice.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions (especially you catmando  ). But sadly, don't think I'll make it out like I thought I would. I do hope to get out for some whites soon, hopefully the next nice day.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I deleted my original post because the area I posed would have interfered with duck hunters. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

If you were to go I would reccomend slipping in at the Furnas Shore ramp. Just beyond the no wake buoy you should find fish. I would suggest jigging a cotton cordell spoon off the bottom. Another good area is just outside the buoy off the beach. If you have some sort of sonar on your boat you will find fish when you find bait.....

Neither area would interfere with duck hunters


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I would disagree with you on bothering the duck hunters and fishing off furnace shores ramp. Ive had blind 4,5 and 7 and it shuts down the birds everytime guys are fishing the flat.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

